# Foto druckbereit auf einer Grafik anzeigen



## Darian (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

es ist so dass wir für eine Veranstaltung so Art Festivalpässe brauchen. Es gibt verschiedene Workshops, die man anhackeln können soll.

Es wird vom Besucher ein Foto gemacht, dieses erscheint sofort auf dem Pass, man hackelt noch die notwendigen Workshops an, und druckt.

Das würde sehr schnell gehen, und uns sehr helfen.

Weiß da jemand ein Programm mit dem das geht? Gibt es da vielleicht Lösungen mit Photoshop?

Danke für eventuell Infos
thx und lg
Darian


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
also mit Photoshop könnte man das so lösen das du eine Vorlage anlegst mit einen Ordner für das Foto anlegst, diesen maskierst du dann so wei das Foto beschnitten sein soll.
Die Häckchen für die Workshops könnte man so lösen dass du Checkboxen hast welche aktiviert und deaktiviert sind. Die legst du über einander und je nach bedarf schaltest du die Ebenen auf sichtbar oder unsichtbar.

Das Ganze läßt sicht natürlich auch als Webseite umsetzen mit einem Bereich in dem man per Drag n Drop ein Bild reinziehen kann. Da könnte man dann sogar richtige Checkboxen verwenden.
Checkboxen kann man auch mit Acrobat für PDF erstellen aber wie man da das mit dem Bild am schnellsten löst weüßte ich jetzt nciht. Man kann zwar Bilder austauschen aber das ist eher etwas umständlich für euren Einsatz.

Viele Grüße


----------

